# Green Bettas



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Everyone seems to want PURPLE bettas, but what about green? Kamehameha seems to be turning green (wooo!), but it is impossible to photograph (at least it was a couple weeks ago the last I tried). He just comes out looking dark sapphire blue. Anyone have pictures of their green bettas? I want to see! I will try taking pictures of Kamehameha tomorrow in different lighting to see if I can show you him.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I am after purple and green myself. Both solid lush colours but they must be extremely hard to breed into existance.

I've seen AQ bettas advertised as purple - which appear lavender, pink, blue or red to me and green - which appear are blue, light blue or white to yellow. Don't understand if perhaps it is the camera that can't catch it, or I'm colourblind or they're just not the colours yet!

Give it a decade and I reckon purple will be lush and green will be close behind!


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Funny you should bring up these rare colors...

Today I was at my new go-to betta vendor, and walked out with 3 new boys. Why 3? Well, in the store, one of them appeared to be a solid colored dark plum-purple halfmoon. This place carries near- to show-quality bettas, so I didn't rule it out.

When I got home, it turns out he's actually a deep royal blue. Not really a hint of purple on him.

As a result, his name will be Prince, since Prince has the whole purple thing going on, and since he's actually royal blue.

I knew I was blue/green colorblind, but now it looks like purple might be amongst those as well.:roll:


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

and purple









My giants!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My Blue and Red Dragon looks green when I use the flash. That's about as close as I'll get.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Banicks said:


> I am after purple and green myself. Both solid lush colours but they must be extremely hard to breed into existance.
> 
> I've seen AQ bettas advertised as purple - which appear lavender, pink, blue or red to me and green - which appear are blue, light blue or white to yellow. Don't understand if perhaps it is the camera that can't catch it, or I'm colourblind or they're just not the colours yet!
> 
> Give it a decade and I reckon purple will be lush and green will be close behind!


my Betta is purple but for the life of me i cant get a pic of her color. it ALWAYS comes out blue, flash or no flash. i know its not me thinking shes purple cuz everyone that has met her says shes indeed purple.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

BellasMomma said:


> my Betta is purple but for the life of me i cant get a pic of her color. it ALWAYS comes out blue, flash or no flash. i know its not me thinking shes purple cuz everyone that has met her says shes indeed purple.


I have the same problem with my dragon plakat Clint. He's purple too but it always seems to want to come out blue even though he is purple.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Hmm... Now I am wondering if it is just the lights I a using. Sometimes he looks purple, sometimes he looks green. But he has been looking green more than purple lately. 

Darn, it looks like it is going to be foggy today. When the sun is out I get great natural lighting on my tanks that I want to try taking pictures with!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

I think alot does has to do with the lighting because i originally bought her cuz i thought she was blue cuz thats my hubbys favorite color. but then when i brought her home and had her in good lighting i was like o shes purple... the blue tinted water probably made her seem blue too. but dont bettas change color a little bit??


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Kryptonite and Gertrude are my two current green bettas. I also had Clover, who sadly passed away a few days ago ... he was what I believe a true green. 

Clover:









Kryptonite:









Gertrude:


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My avatar is my green betta male, Julep! He really is green, but only on his metallic scales... :shock: His fins are blue/green, and his body is just... I can't explain it. 

That's why his name is Julep! ;-) The green little guy!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

In this picture you can see his green metallic and green top fin... the odd ball.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my PK monster2, he's sorta dark green I think

this photo is captured with iphone4 w/out flash


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a green/blue betta but my pics don't show his green it shows his blue


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

Pewmew said:


> This is my PK monster2, he's sorta dark green I think
> 
> this photo is captured with iphone4 w/out flash


purdy fish my fave color is green 


AND AND Mr.Bubbles !!!!! in ur avy 


>.> ......gona steal him one day.... lol jkjk


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Bruce has turned green since the time I got him, it's even more apparent when I use flash.
Here are Bruce's Before and Afters:


----------



## nileshm96 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kytkattin said:


> Everyone seems to want PURPLE bettas, but what about green? Kamehameha seems to be turning green (wooo!), but it is impossible to photograph (at least it was a couple weeks ago the last I tried). He just comes out looking dark sapphire blue. Anyone have pictures of their green bettas? I want to see! I will try taking pictures of Kamehameha tomorrow in different lighting to see if I can show you him.


I have brought him from local pet store 1 week ago. He shows shades of green, blue and yellow.


----------

